# Gentoo Compilation on Core i5 vs Core i7

## zanschapper

Intel Core i5 is set to come out very soon now from what I've heard.  Its main difference from Core i7 (in terms of compile speed at least) is going to be the lack of HyperThreading.  So it will be four cores, four threads, instead of four cores, eight threads.  Any idea how much that will effect Gentoo compile times?

Even better, can anyone who currently owns a Core i7 compile a large-ish application both with and without HT (adjusting -j perhaps too) to see how it practically effects compile times?  Thanks!

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, that's a good question and also maybe the compilation will differ about 5-10% max I think.

Like emerge -e sytem on a coreI7 is about 60-70 minutes, then on a CoreI5, it may be 70-80 minutes.

----------

## durian

These two threads: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-715522-highlight-.html and https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-133843-highlight-.html have people discussing core i7 and posting compile times &c.

-peter

----------

## zanschapper

 *durian wrote:*   

> These two threads: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-715522-highlight-.html and https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-133843-highlight-.html have people discussing core i7 and posting compile times.

 

I looked through the threads you linked, and though they were very interesting, neither really attacked this thread's question directly, if at all.

----------

## durian

 *zanschapper wrote:*   

> I looked through the threads you linked, and though they were very interesting, neither really attacked this thread's question directly, if at all.

 Yeah, that's true, there are some compile times for "gcc" and "emerge -e system" but no-one is "crippling" :-) their system by switching off HT,

-peter

----------

